#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Reasons to Skip Thailand and Head to Myanmar Instead

## Chittychangchang

There are a million and one reasons to visit Thailand, and you've no doubt read them all: beautiful beaches, mouthwatering cuisine, staggering landscapes, and ancient culture. However, the word is out and millions of visitorsfrom backpackers to familiesare flocking to Thailand's cities, beaches, and villages. If you're looking for a Southeast Asian destination, then, that is still relatively uncharted, head to Myanmar. Boasting epic and varied landscapes, quiet beaches, small villages home to indigenous tribes, a culinary experience that's unlike any other, and a chance to get truly off the grid, the former Burma is one of the area's last undiscovered gems. From hiking the hills outside of Heho, to biking in and around Bagan, you'll immediately understand why so many people want to keep this incredibly beautiful (and emotionally captivating) country a secret.

Photo: Courtesy of Claire Gallam
Incredible Cuisine
It may not hold the international notoriety that Thai cuisine does, but Burmese food is not to be dismissed. Healthy, delicious, and largely reliant on fresh produce, locally farmed livestock, and freshly-caught fish, the fare in Burma defines farm-to-fork. Thanks to Myanmars location, and the fact it was closed off from the Western world for decades, its cuisine is heavily influenced by its neighbors such as Thailand, India, and China. The local people truly live off the land and try to make use of everything in their dishes, and not waste food, which youll note as you nosh on Shan noodlesa traditional rice noodle dish found in the Shan State thats a bountiful blend of chicken, black bean or fish sauce, fresh vegetables, and peanuts. Another example is the laphet thoke, or fermented tea leaf salad. Residents toss the pickled leaves with fresh vegetables, peanuts, and other ingredients, for a tangy and delicious bite. Curries are also a mainstay in the cuisine, and the Burmese variety is a true marriage of Indian spices and Thai flavors.



Photo: Courtesy of Claire Gallam
Relatively Untouched Archeological Sites
Few places in the world offer the sheer volume of historic archeological sights that Myanmar does, and no place showcases the amount better than Bagan, a former capital of Myanmar that's dotted with more than 2,000 Buddhist temples, pagodas, and stupas all ranging in sizes, colors, and grandeur. Most of the larger temples surround the Tharabar Gate (the only surviving portion of Bagans ancient city wall), while the smaller ones can be found speckled throughout the picturesque plains. One of the most fantastic is the Shwesandaw Pagoda, which was built by King Anawrahta in 1057. The pagodas bright white exterior isnt the only defining part of this mystical templethe bell-shaped structure boasts five terraces that once bore the faces of terra-cotta statues of the elephant-headed Hindu God, Ganesh. Arguably the best way to see the temples rising above the jungled canopy of Bagan is by taking a hot air balloon ride. Albeit a little touristy, the sky-high vantage point provides the most breathtaking 360-degree views of the magnificent structures. The capital city of Yangon is home to probably the most highly decorated (and visited) stupa in the worldthe 361-foot-high Shwedagon Pagoda. Covered with hundreds of gold plates, more than 4,000 glimmering diamonds (with the largest topping off at 72 carats), its allure lies in both the flashy exterior and the rich, 2,500-year-old history. Sunset may be the most crowded time to visit, but its also one of the most beautiful.


Photo: Courtesy of Claire Gallam
Fewer Crowds
Thailand saw more than 30 million tourists in 2015 (according to Reuters). Myanmar saw less than five million. The sheer number of people visiting a country makes a dramatic impact on how people see and experience it, and a shift in the political climate in Myanmar, as well as the borders opening to North American tourists means the number of visitors there is quickly going to catch up to its more heavily-traversed neighbours. But at the moment, you can still wander through the streets of Yangon, bike through the thousands of temples in Bagan, and visit the villages outside of Mandalay and Meiktila without as much as running into another English-speaking tourist. Fewer travelers also means fewer large group tours, so youre free to explore the biggest sightssuch as the Schwedagon Pagoda, Inle Lake, and Mount Popa in peace.


Photo: Courtesy of Claire Gallam
Thrilling Adventures
While the repelling, kayaking, and hiking throughout Thailand is certainly amazing, the adventures offered in Myanmar come with a few additional perks. For one, most of the terrain is still largely uncharted, with few tour groups traversing the countrys jungle-clad limestone peaks. Two, theres a seemingly endless variety of things to see by kayak, such as the stilt villages that punctuate the grassy coast of Inle Lake; by bike, such as the thousands of temples hidden all throughout Bagan, with only a fraction of them seen from the main road; or by foot  we suggest trekking through the small villages that make up the sprawling Shan Plateau, such as Htee Thein. Even more undiscovered are the southern parts of the country, which include Hp-Pan and Hpa-An, where youll find spectacular views as you walk, bike, or trek your way through. For a chance to explore the country by boat, by foot, and by bicycle, opt for the tour around Myanmar thats offered by World Expeditions, an adventure-focused travel company. The tour pairs you with local guides who will bike, kayak, and hike with you through some of the countrys most enchanting landscapes.



Its Cheaper
Thanks to the staggering number of tourists in Thailand, hotels (even the midrange ones) can set you back upwards of $80-150 a night. In addition, the price of food, tour guides, and even bus tickets has increased over the past five years. If youre trying to vacation on a true backpackers budget, head to Myanmar instead, where the same two to three-star hotels and hostels will cost nearly half of what they do in Bangkok or Chiang Mai. A traditional meal will cost you just one or two pounds, while a beer to swill it down with will set you back just 70p. A three-star hotel in Bangkok generally costs more than $110, while a hotel of the same caliber will cost just $60-70 in Yangon.



The Rivers and Their Villages
Part of what makes Southeast Asia so special lies in the fact that much of it is still relatively unchartered, and this is especially true for Myanmar. Thanks to its location along the Irrawaddy River, you can board a river cruise with luxury outfitter Avalon Waterways and sail through the truly untouched riverside villages that have formed along the banks. Most of the cruises start in Mandalay and sail either to Bagan or to Katha. Mornings on the river might begin with the sound of devotional chanting from the riverside monasteries, and youll certainly pass by hundreds of fishing canoes, local ferries transporting passengers to and fro, and perhaps even a frolicking, friendly dolphin. Although its the Irrawaddy River is famous in the region, it isnt the only one you can sail on. The Chindwin River, which flows down from the Burma-Assam border areas, explores extremely isolated villages. For a truly authentic experience, ride in one of the local boats, which are guaranteed to be filled with locals getting to and from their villages. The boats ride low, thanks to the rivers swirling whirlpools, so dont fret if it looks (and feels) as though youre sinking. You're not!



The People Are Kind
You cant walk down the street in any of Myanmars cities or villages without encountering one thinga smile. Unlike other cities that are largely reliant on the tourism trade, the hospitality, kindness, and care offered by the Burmese people is completely genuine. A visit is also made easier by the fact that many of the locals speak excellent English and are more than happy to practice their language skills over a long chat.



The Landscapes
More than just lush forest canopies flanked by the Himalayan mountains, vast fields speckled with golden temples, fishing boats floating down rivers, and red-coat-cloaked monks navigating through fog-laden valleys, Myanmars landscape is also home to several other remarkable sights. Take the bridge of Amarapura, which was built with over 1,000 posts and is thought to be the oldest teak bridge in the world. Or the nation's largest lake, Inle, which is ringed with stilt villages and fishermen who row using their legs. During the month of November, the country hosts a slew of celebrations, including the Tazaungmone Festival, where the sky above local villages are dotted with cow-shaped balloons. Or the Taunggyi Hot Air Balloon Festival, where youll find hot air balloons in all shapes and sizes floating around the unpolluted sky. The most unusual (and frankly perplexing) highlight of Myanmar is the holy rock, or the sacred gold leaf-decorated boulder that sits on the edge of a cliff at the top of Mount Kyaiktiyo, seemingly defying gravity. Every year, youll find hundreds of monks making the trek to pray at the site. Beyond just mountains and village, though, Myanmar is also home to 1,200 miles of coastline along the Bay of Bengal. The beaches lack the crowds and debauchery of Thailand, and feature beautiful white sand, thatched cabanas, and crystal-blue water.

8 Reasons to Skip Thailand and Head to Myanmar Instead - Vogue

----------


## katie23

Some of those listed in the article are bollox. It's not always cheaper than Th - some hotels are more expensive, even meals are more exp (since you can't/won't eat streetfood in amyanmar bcos of the dodgy quality, so you'll have to eat in a resto).  Re: foreigners, there are lots of foreigners in Yangon & the Schwedagon pagoda. They're not as thick as in Bkk but they're not too rare. But in the provinces, foreigners, esp. whites, are indeed rare. On a good note, most of the ppl that I've encountered were kind & hospitable.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

^

Must agree with that. The OP is really taking the piss with his post.

Nice pics mind you.

Myanmar  is only cheaper than Thailand because it's infrastructure and service's are far behind Thailand. 

OK to visit but in terms of retirement knock ya self out if you really want to live there.

Don't get seriously sick , if ya do you will be straight on the next plane to BKK.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Having been to Burma 6 times in the past 2 years and traveling throughout the country by Plane, Train, Bus, Motorcycle ,boat &  horse cart
what a bunch of PURE BULLSHIT and lies!!!Doubt the author ever went there

----------


## Dillinger

> A three-star hotel in Bangkok generally costs more than $110


What a crock of shit

----------


## cyrille

Indeed.

And the most unusual highlight of any trip to Myanmar is...a rock.


Ooookaaaay.

----------


## BaitongBoy

3 star hoes...

----------


## sabang

Myanmar is just waking up, after many years of military dictatorship and the resultant economic and social stagnation. Of course it's infrastructure and tourist scene are well behind disneyland Thailand- although to many of us, that is a benefit. I wouldn't miss the full moon parties, or the ladyboy cabarets, or the widespread prostitution.

Thailand is somnambulant, a three year old military dictatorship after several years of vibrant, if flawed, democracy- and the resultant economic and social gains. Pretty much all wasted now, although at least the FDI Thailand attracted during it's democratic period continues to help it out immensely. There are sound practical and moral reasons not to spend your discretionary dollar in Thailand.

Not every tourist is ready for relatively uncharted Burma however. Might I suggest Cambodia or Vietnam instead? Even Laos possibly, or SW China (where you can see actual Tai culture, not disneyland). Much cheaper than Thailand (beer & cigs a fraction of the price!), a much more motivated population where (in the tourist areas at least) you will find it easier to communicate in English, and the general feel of direction and vigour- that the country is going somewhere. 

I can not in good faith or morality recommend Thailand as a tourist destination now, until it throws off the shackles of it's lost decade. The eleven years I have lived here have only seen this country go backwards, but still with ever increasing prices. It is a sad country, a land of fake smiles. But you only need pay for these, while you forget your democratic credentials and upbringing.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike Watson

Do they offer Prang Pies ?

----------


## sabang

What, made from car smash body parts? Not yet.

----------


## Big Hairy Pig

I visited Mandalay and Bagan two years ago, and Yangon last year. I'll be returning to Yangon in early June after a Danang/Hoi An visit. 

As others have stated, there is a certain amount of exaggeration in the original post ("A three-star hotel in Bangkok generally costs more than $110."). That being said, I have found the Burmese to be extremely warm and friendly, and I would rate the Bagan area as comparable with the Angkor complex. Shwedagon Pagoda is another must see. On the other hand, the hotel "value" is much better in Thailand, as is Thai food.

----------


## Dragonfly

Burmese food is crap, and so are the hotels

but lovely people,

----------


## Dillinger

Lovely people?

Probably out in the sticks. Those in the tourist areas will be a bunch of slimey money grubbers

----------


## chassamui

Are they just drawn to high rollers like yourself and Luigi?  :Wink:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Having lived here for a year I'll give my two kyat

Incredible Cuisine- I'm at home with food poisoning, so I'll try to be objective about it. Some of it is really rather nice: Shan Noodles, Tomato salad and more than just a few of the curries are pretty decent. The vegetables have been the biggest let down for me- drowned in oil. However, to counter this there is some truly fantastic Indian veggie food to be had. The Chinese food on offer is disappointingly average. I've also eaten some Thai food that was some the best I have eaten.The amount of oil is also a big turn off for me

Hotels- always found somewhere comfy to rest for $30-$50. I haven't done backpacker digs here and don't intend to. I don't share bathrooms, I need aircon and I want a double bed. Fussy,eh?

Traveling: Not as easy as Thailand- the buses leave at odd hours and the trains are bouncy-really! That said, I have found the VIP buses to be far superior to their Thai counterpart. The trains, to be fair, do have a certain faded glory kinda atmosphere about them that I like.

The People: Just lovely- welcoming, friendly and keen to show you their country and help you out. The highlight of life so far in Myanmar has been the people.

Stuff to see and do: You better like pagodas! For me the highlight of my holidays in Myanmar has been the hiking opportunities in Shan State. Actually, Shan State in general seems to be nicer than Mandalay. The food would be the most striking example. I'd recommend coming over before the countryside gets too developed.

Not been to the coast yet but it is on the list- it's certainly not cheaper than Thailand. Some of the resorts at Ngapali will set you back over $100++

----------


## chassamui

Quality post. Well presented. Cheers

----------


## Luigi

Bigger boobs and better complexions.

----------


## Luigi

the Top Gear Burma Special is great, for anyone that hasn't seen it yet.

----------


## thaimeme

> Myanmar is just waking up, after many years of military dictatorship and the resultant economic and social stagnation. Of course it's infrastructure and tourist scene are well behind disneyland Thailand- although to many of us, that is a benefit. I wouldn't miss the full moon parties, or the ladyboy cabarets, or the widespread prostitution.
> 
> Thailand is somnambulant, a three year old military dictatorship after several years of vibrant, if flawed, democracy- and the resultant economic and social gains. Pretty much all wasted now, although at least the FDI Thailand attracted during it's democratic period continues to help it out immensely. There are sound practical and moral reasons not to spend your discretionary dollar in Thailand.
> 
> Not every tourist is ready for relatively uncharted Burma however. Might I suggest Cambodia or Vietnam instead? Even Laos possibly, or SW China (where you can see actual Tai culture, not disneyland). Much cheaper than Thailand (beer & cigs a fraction of the price!), a much more motivated population where (in the tourist areas at least) you will find it easier to communicate in English, and the general feel of direction and vigour- that the country is going somewhere. 
> 
> I can not in good faith or morality recommend Thailand as a tourist destination now, until it throws off the shackles of it's lost decade. The eleven years I have lived here have only seen this country go backwards, but still with ever increasing prices. It is a sad country, a land of fake smiles. But you only need pay for these, while you forget your democratic credentials and upbringing.



Well said, per usual, Sab...

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> the ppl that I've encountered were kind & hospitable.





> I have found the Burmese to be extremely warm and friendly





> lovely people


Strong endorsement. Food, lodging and attractions good or bad can be dealt with.
Did some biz there years ago. All in Yangon at a hi end hotel chuaffered around in a nice car courtesy of a well off local so hardly a seasoned travel expert. From limited observation; wasn't impressed with food and most everything pricey compared to Thailand. The people wherever we went were a joy so for me made up for the downsides. Reminded me of Thailand 50 years ago. Difference being I could understand what the hell folks in Myanmar were saying.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

Never hear much about getting laid in Myanmar, from tourists or expats...

Is it basically a "put a ring on my finger first," situation, or...?

----------


## Mandaloopy

> Is it basically a "put a ring on my finger first," situation, or...?


It's more hidden than in Thailand- mostly confined to dodgy KTVs. It's a more conservative country when it comes to dating. Been on a few dates here and my date always brings her sister or a friend along- apparently this is common. 

I'm surprised the article didn't touch on the nightlife. I can't speak for Yangon, but everywhere else tends to shut down around 10:30pm. Beer stations are the mainstay although Mandalay does have some rather bizarre Chinese disco- only needed to go once. Fashion shows are also a thing- basically it's a catwalk show with modestly dressed ladies.

----------


## hick

> Originally Posted by hick
> 
> Is it basically a "put a ring on my finger first," situation, or...?
> 
> 
> It's more hidden than in Thailand- mostly confined to dodgy KTVs. It's a more conservative country when it comes to dating. Been on a few dates here and my date always brings her sister or a friend along- apparently this is common.


Am I to understand that you haven't laid a local in your year then?

----------


## Dillinger

But he does a great Tom Jones at the KTV :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Am I to understand that you haven't laid a local in your year then?


Well that would explain the frequent jaunts to jomtien

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Never hear much about getting laid in Myanmar, from tourists or expats...
> 
> Is it basically a "put a ring on my finger first," situation, or...?


got a couple of friends living/teaching in Burma in a few places, girls are available,its just not in ur face 

I have  traveled from the far north (Khamti, Myitkyina) to the far south ( Kwathoung)
In Nov did a 10day motorcycle trip thru the Chin State. In march went to Mrauk-U.
Inle lake is the only place i did not like, the lake is truly beautiful, but Nyaungshwe is the ONLY place in Burma that reminds me of Khao san road
and its quite commercialized. 
The ONLY time saw no tourists was when i  went down the Chindwin river an didn't see another white face for 10 days
Bagan, at sunset at the "places to be" is a zoo

I live on noodles, fried rice,try to find a shan or Chinese restaurant
Where ever u are its quite easy to travel, but as stated hours suck....boats departed at at 4 am ,trains 6-7am,( and slow but prefer them to bus travel)  bus's late at night, its only flights that seem to arrive, depart at civilized hours.

People are great, but out in the boonies few, if any speak English, unless u find some old men that fought with the brits

Richard Reitman Photography | Myanmar (Burma)

----------


## hick

<walks away mumbling>

can get laid easier in saudi _and_ save 4x the amount _and_ eat better...


Uhh,...thanks for the info.!   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Richard Reitman Photography | Myanmar (Burma)


Fantastic pics in your link!

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> Richard Reitman Photography | Myanmar (Burma)
> 
> 
> Fantastic pics in your link!


thanks  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Having lived here for a year I'll give my two kyat
> 
> Incredible Cuisine- I'm at home with food poisoning, so I'll try to be objective about it. Some of it is really rather nice: Shan Noodles, Tomato salad and more than just a few of the curries are pretty decent. The vegetables have been the biggest let down for me- drowned in oil. However, to counter this there is some truly fantastic Indian veggie food to be had. The Chinese food on offer is disappointingly average. I've also eaten some Thai food that was some the best I have eaten.The amount of oil is also a big turn off for me
> 
> Hotels- always found somewhere comfy to rest for $30-$50. I haven't done backpacker digs here and don't intend to. I don't share bathrooms, I need aircon and I want a double bed. Fussy,eh?
> 
> Traveling: Not as easy as Thailand- the buses leave at odd hours and the trains are bouncy-really! That said, I have found the VIP buses to be far superior to their Thai counterpart. The trains, to be fair, do have a certain faded glory kinda atmosphere about them that I like.
> 
> The People: Just lovely- welcoming, friendly and keen to show you their country and help you out. The highlight of life so far in Myanmar has been the people.
> ...


good info, very posiive. I feel the same

----------

